# in search of a baby guinea pig.



## hystericalxhannah (May 16, 2010)

and it seems that evryone here lives in the uk....does anybody live in the us?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Try asking on http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/ or The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## hystericalxhannah (May 16, 2010)

no i mean like, the united sate of america, i live there and i cant go to the united kingdom for a guinea pig. are there any boards like this one but for the united states?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

These forums have members from the USA...they're not just for people in the UK.....try putting "guinea pig forums usa" in to Google...I'm sure you'll find some.


----------

